# Question about keeping a Shark while Surf Fishing.



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Guys,

I am a pretty good distance away from you guys to the E, or I'd try to meet up with you for some schooling. I am needing to know what you guys do with a Shark right after its caught. I think I've read about the meat spoiling if it isn't processed quickly and don't really know what needs to be done with it so it can be brought home to the table for dinner. I asume that you would gut it, but leave it whole. Is there a gland or something else that should be done to make the meat taste better? Bleeding it out on the shore can't be a very popular thing to do. Should the meat be soaked to get the blood out overnight?Any help and advice will be greatly appreciated. Also, one more time if you guys don't mind: What's the recommended best rig for the small time Shark Fisherman from the "Beach", we don't have a Kayak?"


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

gut them and bury the guts. dont throw them back in the water until you are done fishing.

apparently other sharks except the very big sharks that eat other sharks(great white)

stay away from the stinch of dead sharks.then cut them into small enough peices to fit into 

youre cooler and ice them immediately.then grill them fry them bake them or however you like to cook youre favorite fish.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I can't wait to land another. I catch them all the time when Surf Fishing in the morning but since I can drive out on the beach, I thought about going one evening and giving it a shot for a larger one! Thanks man!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Like said above gut them ASAP and put them on lots of ice. To bad you aren't closer or I'd show you an easy way to clean them. Anyway, before cooking be sure to trim off any red meat just like any other fish. Also soak them in lemon juice and water for at least 30 minutes. I recomend the minute maid lemon concentrate found in the freezer section.......don't use that "real lemon" stuff.

Fry or grill and enjoy.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

> *konz (9/16/2008)*Like said above gut them ASAP and put them on lots of ice. To bad you aren't closer or I'd show you an easy way to clean them. Anyway, before cooking be sure to trim off any red meat just like any other fish. Also soak them in lemon juice and water for at least 30 minutes. I recomend the minute maid lemon concentrate found in the freezer section.......don't use that "real lemon" stuff.
> 
> Fry or grill and enjoy.


I wish we lived closer, I would love to bring home a Shark loin or two. I love it and it does great on the grill!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

One other small point to remember is do not clean them right at the waters edge becauce our fine beach sand gets into the pores of the meat and it's almost impossible to get it washed back out. So to avoid a gritty filet of great tasting meat cut it up after you get home or on a table. Speaking from experience.............


----------



## northpaw (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry for the late addition, but a fellow named Ike took my power for a while here in Tx..

Points to consider for sharks: They "sweat" much like we do. Catch a shark that has fought an extended battle and you will notice a strong urine like aroma. The longer the fight, the stronger the smell. I almost always C&R my sharks, but occasionally a small blacktip just goes soooo good on the grill and I give in to temptation. My steps are to immediately bleed the shark. Once dead I fillet it much like any fish. My purpose is to get the meat away from both the guts and the skin which both to me put that urine stench into the meat. Once done I put the fillets into a cooler (cutting them to fit if necessary), and covering them with ice. I leave the drain to the cooler open allowing the ice to leech through the meat and out the cooler. Once home I rinse the meat, then place it in the sink filled with salty ice water again. If you havent done this before, don't be surprised if after all your efforts, you'll still smell the amonia scent to your meat. Don't worry, once you get it on the grill this will disappear, and my bet is you'll have some fine eating. 



As for a good affordable casting rig, a Penn 4/0, Diawa Sealine 40 or 50, or similar reel mounted on an American Rodsmith 12' heavy action surf rod is a very affordable option that is popular here in my home waters. Spool it with 300 yds. of 65 Power Pro, add a topshot of 100+ yds. of 40# mono for abrasion resistance against sandbars and you are ready to reach out and handle sharks up to 6' with relative ease.

Hope this helps.


----------



## barhopping247 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello everyone! I'm a newbie to this forum as the forum I used to be on shutdown:nonono. I hope that you all will not mind me following up this post with some questions and concerns.



I am also wanting to keep a shark for some steaks on the grill, but have never kept one before.:banghead



1) What is the easiest and safest way to remove the hook and handle the shark?



2) I have heard some people cut the sharks tail off to bleed it? Is this appropriate?



3) Is it legal to gut a shark on the beach?



4) What if you can't get home to gut/clean the shark right away?



Thank you all in advance for the help. I've been surf fishing for a while now, but have finally decided to go after the sharks! 



-Thanks,

-Bryan


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds like some seasoned advice there. Thanks guys!


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

This is a good thread...

I have heard some people putting lemon on the shark fillets before putting them in the cooler and the other item is soaking the fillets in milk.

Thanks for posting up your question.

Deaver


----------

